# Exterior Aluminum awning next to ocean.



## Hawaii-5-0 (Sep 12, 2013)

I have aluminum that needs to be painted. It is exterior, with lots of sunlight and ocean is a few hundred yards away. UV and Slat spray
I am looking at the Sherwin Williams Hydrogloss and the PPG Amercoat 220. Both are 1 component marine grade paints as i would like to keep it easy. I dont have a problem going 2 part but want to be sure its worth the extra hassle. Of course i am looking for recommendations on other items, anyone use these? I would like to stick with SW or PPG/Glidden as I am setup with them already. I would like to tell the customer it will last a good 10 years+.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Go with a one part. Use Duration even. 10+ years is just not going to happen though.


----------



## Hawaii-5-0 (Sep 12, 2013)

Duration is a home product. I am looking at Marine Grade. I know i can get 10 years easy out of Aquapon with a Amercoat topcoat, both are Marine Grade heavy duty the stuff you paint oil rigs with, i used it once. 

I am hoping someone has some experience with MARINE GRADE paint.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

I actually sell a lot of paint to an awning maker for both the fabric (lettering) and frames. It's all California product though if it's accessible to you. 2010 house paint for the fabric (my rep never heard of it used for such a thing but it's a lot cheaper than printing ink and holds up like a beast) and Everlife Urethane for metal frames. It's mostly gloss but their is a flat wrought iron black in the line.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hawaii-5-0 said:


> I have aluminum that needs to be painted. It is exterior, with lots of sunlight and ocean is a few hundred yards away. UV and Slat spray
> I am looking at the Sherwin Williams Hydrogloss and the PPG Amercoat 220. Both are 1 component marine grade paints as i would like to keep it easy. I dont have a problem going 2 part but want to be sure its worth the extra hassle. Of course i am looking for recommendations on other items, anyone use these? I would like to stick with SW or PPG/Glidden as I am setup with them already. I would like to tell the customer it will last a good 10 years+.


 macropoxy 646, acrolon 218 hs and diamond clad clear for uv/salt spray protection. these are two part and three part kits, i dont work with too many one part paints. its been a while since i have used these products but i remember that the diamond clad had a short pot life and it was a pain to clean up the sprayer.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Stonehampaintdept said:


> I actually sell a lot of paint to an awning maker for both the fabric (lettering) and frames. It's all California product though if it's accessible to you. 2010 house paint for the fabric (my rep never heard of it used for such a thing but it's a lot cheaper than printing ink and holds up like a beast) and Everlife Urethane for metal frames. It's mostly gloss but their is a flat wrought iron black in the line.



Will you tell more about the awning fabric paint?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

HouseOfColor said:


> Will you tell more about the awning fabric paint?


yes. More about the awning fabric paint. I have a use but I just can't imagine it holding up.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I think he meant Cali's 2010 paint for the fabric. It is an excellent exterior paint. I'd say it's in the BM Regal Select/Aura level. It is my favorite exterior house paint. It stands up really well to properties in Maine right on the ocean. 
It has been named best exterior paint by some magazine a bunch of years, whatever the hell that means.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Hawaii-5-0 said:


> Duration is a home product. I am looking at Marine Grade. I know i can get 10 years easy out of Aquapon with a Amercoat topcoat, both are Marine Grade heavy duty the stuff you paint oil rigs with, i used it once.
> 
> I am hoping someone has some experience with MARINE GRADE paint.


How come this d!ck is not jumping down your throats for a Home Product?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

premierpainter said:


> How come this d!ck is not jumping down your throats



Worst pickup line ever!


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

HouseOfColor said:


> Will you tell more about the awning fabric paint?


What more specifically? It's a high solids ext 100% acrylic house paint. The benefit for them is I can match any color they want for their lettering where a printers ink is more limited in short time frames.


----------



## bullpen7979 (Apr 5, 2010)

What color are we talking?


----------

